# Neue Aio Wasserkühlung für i7-4790k



## luca96 (24. Juli 2017)

*Neue Aio Wasserkühlung für i7-4790k*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe derzeit die Enermax Liqmax II 240 bei der die Pumpe aber gefühlt immer lauter wird. Ich habe an die Kühlung 4 120mm be quiet! Silent Wings 3 im Push/Pull verbaut, die laufen auch sehr leise und die würde ich auch gern für die nächste Wakü weiter verwenden falls es geht.
Mein Gehäuse ist das Phanteks Enthoo Pro, die Wakü ist oben montiert und ich würde die nächste auch wieder oben montieren, d.h. da ist Platz für maximal einen 360mm Radiator.
Ich bin am überlegen zwischen dem be quiet! Silent Loop 360 (bei dem müsste ich ja die Lüfter weiter verwenden können) oder dem be quiet! Silent Loop 280 da ich von beiden gehört habe, dass die Pumpe sehr leise laufen soll. 
Allerdings habe ich auch schon ein paar Bewertungen gelesen, in denen die Pumpe sehr laut war, waren das nur "Montagsprodukte" oder kann das bei allen passieren?
Ich bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge, allerdings hätte ich gerne eine kleine Pumpe und glatten Schlauch da ich ein Sichtfenster habe, eine Erweiterungsmöglichkeit wie z.b. beim Alphacool Eisbär benötige ich nicht, da ich diese ziemlich sicher nicht verwenden werde.
Mein Budget liegt bei maximal 150€ für die Wasserkühlung, evtl Zusatzlüfter haben ein extra Budget.

Danke schon einmal für die kommenden Vorschläge und schönen Tag euch noch.

Mfg, Luca


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Aio Wasserkühlung für i7-4790k*

Sooo oft liest man jetzt auch nicht von einer lauten Pumpe, nimm ruhig die Silent Loop. 
Wobei die 360er natürlich zu bevorzugen ist


----------



## luca96 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Aio Wasserkühlung für i7-4790k*

Gibt es irgendwie Möglichkeiten die Pumpe gleich am Anfang zu testen ob bei ihr Störgeräusche auftreten bzw in Zukunft auftreten können?
Dann kann ich diese ja bei MF innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage wieder zurücksenden falls das bei der Pumpe auftritt.
Soweit ich mich erinnere war die Pumpe meiner jetzigen wakü auch anfangs ziemlich leise und ist erst mit der Zeit lauter geworden.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Aio Wasserkühlung für i7-4790k*

Das liegt nunmal in der Natur dieser Minipumpen, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen.
Wertiger wäre zum Beispiel eine Alphacool Eisbaer.
Oder wenn du das Pumpengeräusch über Jahre eliminieren willst, kauf wieder einen normalen Turmkühler, die Heatpipes sind geräuschfrei.


----------

